# Port Canaveral's Jetty Park VS Sebastian Inlet



## msethben (Nov 19, 2006)

If you were to live in equal traveling distance to port canaveral's jetty park and sebastian inlet, which would you choose?
Both are fished very heavily, does one produce more than another?


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

msethben said:


> If you were to live in equal traveling distance to port canaveral's jetty park and sebastian inlet, which would you choose?
> Both are fished very heavily, does one produce more than another?


Sebastian because there are so many other areas within 10 minutes of there and no crowded tourist beaches with limited fishing. MHO.

Jimmy


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Sebastian*

Sebastian
I second that...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*This will be long!!*

Port Canaveral was a sleeper for large Snook, and many other fish(I loved the Cape)....Everybody would drive to Sebastian....because it was more well known for catching bigger fish (Some really big fish are caught at the cape every year) But the first downfall. Started when Jettypark close off the Rocks, to any fishing at all!!! And you better not get caught, I was out there when they call the cops on us, cops came and gave us 5min to get off. (or go to jail)  Then along came 9/11 and they when crazy at the Port....they close off the North side of the inlet to any fishing from shore, on a boat they close off the north side (beach) to three miles out!!!and from that point up north to False cape...If you are fishing at nite in a boat, in the inlet....You will be boarded!!! Don't get to close to docks or ships...and stay away from the Naval Berth!!! I have friends that just quit fishing there, with thier boats at night...Now for us shore fisherman...At jettypark after dark, you have to be on the pier there. Thats right no fishing from shore at the inlet or beach(At nite). You will be chased off, on the southside (inlet)they close off all fishing from any docks, You still have the drawbridge area and the two boatramps. Now that the Cape has more tourist, they arent that crazy about us fisherman...So we have lost alot of areas, that use to be open to shore fishermen. If you are fishing from shore at nite, remember you still have Brevard Sheriff, and the port security riding around there. Forida fish and widlife roam both the shore and waterway. And we also lost the Banana River no-motor zone area....These are just some facts on Port Canaveral....so if i live in the middle, my choice would be Sebastian....But i live here in Orlando, so i still try to fish the port , Sebastian is a long drive at nite... And from my understanding we might never get these areas back


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I didn't know you lived here in Orlando! I'm up in Winter Park. As for the port, I will fish there from time to time, but usually I go out of there in the boat. Sebastian is my choice though because of my experiences there. My first snook, doormat flounder. As you know, I just got married there and when I die, I want my ashes scattered off the south jetty on the outgoing tide. I actually saw that once when I was fishing there. 

However, the biggest snook I have ever seen was at PC, right along the rocks.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Yea*

I am in Casselberry...and the one point about Orlando, is we are in the middle for both coast And the biggest Snook i have ever seen landed was further south....They never got to weight it, but it was a Monster But i have caught and seen some really HUGE Snook at the Cape. One of the biggest one came right in front of the Surmarine entrance....The was a time we drove the boat right in there, You do it now...and you will be looking at a .50cal machine gun pointed at you But it is still a good place, just have to study the area more....it has gotten so bad in there, that the locals guides...Won't fish at nite at all....If you are at Jettypark, as you are walking out on the pier....look in the water right before you walk up above the water. If it's low tide you will see some Snooks the size of your leg...laying right there....But they won't hit anything...they are just there to mess with you


----------

